# My Frog won't get on a lily pad



## BettaFire682

I have a African Dwarf frog in with my betta, i have made many different pads lids and docs but my frogger won't get on them.

He's a frog but he's always swimming, i would want to rest if i was him.
I don't understand


----------



## VivianKJean

first ADF should not be kept in tanks under 10 gallons. 
next they are incredibly social animals MUST be in groups. usually around 4 or more is good. They cannot be kept alone.

also ADF do not go above the water.... the live under water and breathe at the surface like bettas... 

It sounds like you need to have done a lot of research before you go your ADF.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

African Dwarf Frogs will quite literally dry out if out of water for more than 10-20 minutes. They must always be in the water; that is why yours won't use any above-water resting spots.

He will be happiest if you get him a terra cotta flower pot and bury it part way in the substrate so the hole is covered. That will become his "home."

What size is your tank? How many you can have depends on tank size. VKJ is correct: You should have more than one. Two is okay but three is better. I have six in my 10 gallon but you can keep them in smaller tanks.


----------



## BettaFire682

Thanks for the advise, i will try and get him a friend next time i go shopping for betta food and filters.


----------



## VivianKJean

you still have not told us what size your tank is? you could be endangering your fish and frog.


----------



## BettaFire682

oh yeah they all are in a 5.5 gallon tank, i have 7 other tankmates


----------



## VivianKJean

wait... what are your other tankmates??? your tank is severely overstocked. You can be causing your fish to have ammonia poisoning...


----------



## BettaFire682

one snail, two died unknown reason, 2 cory catfish, algee eater (3 inches at growth) 1 ghost shrimp, 1 died, 1 loach.

I think thats it


----------



## VivianKJean

cories, most algae eaters, and loaches must be kept in groups because they are school fish. 

cories especially cannot be kept in tanks under 15 gallons. 

The reason why your snails are dying is because of your ammonia problem. You have a severely overstocked tank. You need to upgrade and make sure the upgraded tank is cycled.


----------



## BettaFire682

I try but my mom says not until i move out, I would need another building to put the tank.


----------



## BettaFire682

and loach and algee eater are social with the catfish.

Some1 told me that loaches are a species of catfish.
I also remodeled my tank last night, it put one tall decoration on it's side it made a lot of room.


----------



## VivianKJean

cory catfish need to be a group of at least 6 with other CORY CATFISH not loaches and algae eaters. 

You need to get rid of some of your fish. You have a severely overstocked tank and you still haven't told us if it is cycled. You are going to end up with a fish graveyard.


----------



## Lilypad

Why don't you see if your fish store will allow you to return a few things. Let the know your tank is overstocked and you don't have the room for them.

Edit - by return, I mean give them back. Not return for a refund.


----------



## BettaFire682

It is cycled heated and open space.


----------



## BettaFire682

I have a bond with all of them i have seen no problems with the other guys so far, plus they dont always stick together so they have there space.


----------



## Lilypad

I understand that you're young and have a bond with them. But try to understand that loving them also means providing the best for them. Right now, they are not being given the best care and will suffer over time as a result. Just as you've already lost some animals from that tank, you will lose more. It will not be "just something that happens," it will be the result of poor care. At this point, without being able to get a larger tank, providing the best for them would mean rehoming them.


----------



## VivianKJean

i agree. I understand that you have bonded with them and sure they may get a long but different species of fish require different care and right now you are not meeting anyone's basic care requirements. Since your tank is overstocked (even if it cycled) you are slowly poisoning your fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Do not get another ADF. Once all of the other fish have died off then you can get a second. 

Until you get a larger tank your only option if you actually care about your fish is a Betta and two ADF in the five gallon. Adding anything more shows you care more about what you want than what your fish/frogs need.

How do you know your tank is cycled? How long has it been set up?


----------



## Mousie

BettaFire682 said:


> one snail, two died unknown reason, 2 cory catfish, algee eater (3 inches at growth) 1 ghost shrimp, 1 died, 1 loach.
> 
> I think thats it


Now some of the things you've said in other threads are finally making sense. As they others have stated, you need to put your own desires aside and do what is best for your pets.

Grossly overstocking your tank will cause stress and aggression. Fish that are normal very docile and calm will become very aggressive in short order because they do not have enough room to move around, and other fish in the tank are not given enough room to be able to keep a natural distance from the other fish. This is why your betta ripped your ghost shrimp in half and killed it. Aggression due to grossly overstocking your tank. I can say without a shadow of doubt that one of the tank inhabitants killed your snails.


----------



## VivianKJean

Mousie said:


> I can say without a shadow of doubt that one of the tank inhabitants killed your snails.


this or that your tank has high levels of ammonia or nitrite or nitrate (or a combination of them) and that poisoned your snail.


----------



## Mousie

VivianKJean said:


> this or that your tank has high levels of ammonia or nitrite or nitrate (or a combination of them) and that poisoned your snail.


That, too!


----------



## Pippin

If it is a matter of convincing your family(Who never understand the need for more tanks) then just say that it will reduce as many long term problems if you upgrade to a bigger tank. Offer to pay for part of the tank, maybe a bit at a time. Is there a Petsmart in your area? They are currently having sales on some of their tanks right now, which are making them affordable for once. I don't know how old you are, but if you are under 18, most parents seem to like to teach responsibility about money and just plain old responsibility. Just say that you made a mistake in stocking the tank, and the only way that you can fix it is to get a slightly larger tank, say that you will pay for part of it yourself, or the entire thing, but that you are really sorry, but you don't want to let fish die for your mistakes. Hope that works for you!


----------



## youbettarecognize

Hmm.. something is amiss here. I could be wrong but..

BettaFire682: Can you share a photo of your tank and its inhabitants?
I think it would help us understand the situation further. Sorry if you have already and I missed that post.

So yes.. can you please take a photo with a camera, a mobile phone or even your lap top via the webcam and share this 5-gallon tank with all of the fish and frogs you mentioned?

Thanks!


----------



## BettaFire682

I would but i dont have a camera (at home) id have to ask my parents, they havent been wanting to. 

P.S. my last snail died last night unknown cause of death


----------



## bandit1994

overstocked tank I have a 5.5 gal and I have five fish and a snail move up to a 15 gal dude I am young to but I have what I have because I offer to pay for it my mom didn't pay a dime


----------



## DangerousAngel

Is there a possibility of getting a new tank for some of your other fish so you won't have to return them? That way you can have a Betta and 2 ADF or a few Ghost shrimp


----------



## youbettarecognize

BettaFire682 said:


> I would but i dont have a camera (at home) id have to ask my parents, they havent been wanting to.
> 
> P.S. my last snail died last night unknown cause of death


Deleted


----------



## BettaFire682

Both of the parents do but won't let me use them, the camera on my computer at home is not set up, and I have no friends, as I said I have bad social skills.


----------



## youbettarecognize

Deleted


----------



## Mousie

C'mon. Lets not take things too far. This is getting out of hand IMHO. Leave the child alone.


----------



## youbettarecognize

Okay Mousie, only because you asked. 

..I still don't think he's a kid..


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

BettaFire: Please try to return most of your tank mates so that you can help prevent more deaths. The snails have died due to the overstocked tank since snails produce a lot of waste which leads to a high amount of ammonia. Most of the members who have posted on this thread are very knowledgeable and very respected by other members. You will be SO much happier if you only have a betta and 3 ghost shrimps in the 5.5g.


----------



## BettaFire682

*17 Mouise*

I'm 17 not a child anymore, and yes I have the money to upgrade my tank but my mother says she does not want what she calls a "Huge" tank in "her" house. she is annoying af.


----------



## Mousie

BettaFire682 said:


> I'm 17 not a child anymore, and yes I have the money to upgrade my tank but my mother says she does not want what she calls a "Huge" tank in "her" house. she is annoying af.


Yes, you are still a child (under the age of 21 is legally considered a child in the U.S.). ;-) That's not by any means a dis, so please do not take it as such.


----------



## Revosok

You will end up with less fish at one point or another.
Scenario 
#1. Your fishes all die.
#2. You re-home the fish that need to be re-homed (e.i. your corries (ect))
Sorry for being so blunt, but one of those is going to happen.


----------



## BettaFire682

hey sorry for the inactivitie. i finnaly got my own phone. the pic of the tank is on my betta album. comment there if u need to. i also biught a new sbail. (these keys r so snalk)


----------



## SplashyBetta

Hun, please stop buying tank mates. You already have an extremely overstocked tank, adding a snail is really an awful idea.


----------



## rubbie5837

Since you are an "adult", and I'm sure in your eyes you feel that way, then it's time to make an adult decision here. You have a crowded tank of defenseless lives in your hands. What are you going to do? Are you going to think as an adult and put responsability first and provide the care that YOU alone asked for? Or are you going to think like a child and put your desires above someone else? As an adult, life frankly sucks. You have to put yourself last and your responsibilities first. Hey, none of us adults like to be adults. But that's life. And you have taken responsability for alot of lives. So are you going to do what's right? Wether it's get a larger tank or are you going to rehome until you are able to provide adequate care for the responsability that you brought on your self? Hey. The choice is yours. Adult or child. Simple as that. You came for advice and it was given to you, but at the end of the day, it's your fish. Mine are cared for, as well as the majority of the members here. We all are not trying to attack you, we just take lives serious and get a little ruffled when someone appears to not care. That's all.


----------



## Whippet44

Your parents won't let you get another tank. You aren't exactly solving the problem by continuously getting more for your overstocked tank. I was 6 years younger than you when I got my first tank, a ten gallon. I purchased everything with my own money, and when my guppy population exploded, I bought another tank out of pocket. My parents didn't want another one either. Because the tank was so overstocked, I did diligent 25% water changes daily. All the guppies I had lived to the ripe old age of 3, an impressive age for them. You say you are attached to your fish, but are you giving them the best care to your ability?


----------



## BettaFire682

I do have a small fish bowl.
not sure it would help much. Its not very big. PS. i love this site and your support but the fact that these keys are so small is very stressfull. #smallkeys #fatfingers #bettalove


----------



## rubbie5837

This is a joke right? Please tell me that you are a bot or something. Please?! *takes deep breaths* Ok. I'm going to leave it alone and wish you the best of luck and hope you figure everything out.


----------



## Mousie

BettaFire682 said:


> I do have a small fish bowl.
> not sure it would help much. Its not very big.


No fish or frog deserves to be put in a bowl. Use the bowl for candy instead.





BettaFire682 said:


> the fact that these keys are so small is very stressfull. #smallkeys #fatfingers #bettalove


Are you on a cell phone? The only way to fix that is to use the microphone feature to speak your text. That's the way I do it when I have to use my phone for typing.

Why are you adding hashtags? I'm fairly certain the forum owner has not added any plugins for the use of hashtags. Keywords are used instead, but I think those are for the original post of the thread.


----------



## sharkettelaw1

You just don't get the picture everybody is trying to paint. I'm not going to bother starting my sentence with if your fish die. WHEN your fish die, don't come back here to cry. People have been so patient trying to help you but you just don't get it. Your tank should be seized by animal cruelty control until you actually understand what you're doing.


----------



## SplashyBetta

"A small fish bowl" isn't an ideal set up for any of your animals. You really need to find new homes for some of your fish/snails/etc.


----------



## BettaFire682

I never did in fact this thread has gone so off topic that I forgot about the issue that began. But it does not matter now. Last night my heater malfunctioned and my frogs legs went into a cold shock. I managed to help him by putting him on a lid floating on top of the water. He only lived for another 24 hours. So from this point on.

Swim in piece my little frogger.


----------



## SplashyBetta

BettaFire682 said:


> I never did in fact this thread has gone so off topic that I forgot about the issue that began. But it does not matter now. Last night my heater malfunctioned and my frogs legs went into a cold shock. I managed to help him by putting him on a lid floating on top of the water. He only lived for another 24 hours. So from this point on.
> 
> Swim in piece my little frogger.


You put him on a lid OUT OF WATER??


----------



## VivianKJean

SplashyBetta said:


> You put him on a lid OUT OF WATER??


apparently the OP didn't listen to both Russell and I's comments at the start of this thread how African Dwarf Frogs cannot be out of water or they will die.


----------



## BettaFire682

No I forgot to put the lid was filled to the brim with warm water. his legs were disabled, he could stick his face up to breath. of course I know better than that.


----------



## VivianKJean

was the frog fully submerged in water? if not then he dried out.


----------



## sharkettelaw1

... There's no words for this.


----------



## BettaFire682

yes he was fully submerged, since he was disabled he would have drowned if i had not done that. i was afraid to go to sleep last night because of what happened was going to happen. he could move his head to get air. he was safe.


----------



## SplashyBetta

sharkettelaw1 said:


> ... There's no words for this.


I have lots of words for this, but none are appropriate to use on this forum.


----------



## BettaFire682

You can say it if you want. I suggest putting into abbreviation/slang/multiple meanings. I won't take it the wrong way. I'd rather have help than no help.


----------



## Strawberry12

Can you explain why you got a new snail even after everyone on here told you you were overstocked? Selfish. 


Poor frog. at least he's in a better place now.


----------



## BettaFire682

I thought since there was so much muk in my tank that he could cleann it up. they are bottom feeders after all. and he was cute.


----------



## VivianKJean

BettaFire682 said:


> I thought since there was so much muk in my tank that he could cleann it up. they are bottom feeders after all. and he was cute.


honestly, you really need to rethink your tank and if fish keeping is the best option for you. 

First, snails are not bottom feeders. Yes they algae. But they will not eat the muk that is in the tank. If your tank is dirty then that means you are not giving your tank proper maintenance.


----------



## Destinystar

BettaFire682 said:


> I thought since there was so much muk in my tank that he could cleann it up. they are bottom feeders after all. and he was cute.


The best way to clean your tank is to do water changes plus use a gravel vacuum . DF's are not bottom feeders as in they do not clean muk from the bottom of your tank. If you are not willing to listen or take the advice you are being given when you ask for help I will have to close the thread because members are getting frustrated .


----------



## BettaFire682

I could do a complete tank cleaning it has been awhile since I did that. But I would have to do that on a weekend. it's a long process.


----------



## rubbie5837

I know I said that I was done with this but I have to ask a question. How exactly is cleaning a 5 gallon tank a long process? I have had a 20 gallon and a 10 gallon take me an hr only because I was pregnant and couldn't lift the water to dump it in the tanks. Now, it takes me all of 20 minutes to completely clean my 20 gallon. So please enlighten me on why it's too long of a process. When in fact, with how grossly overstocked your tank is, it should be getting cleaned nearly every day to keep nitrates down (and that's only if it is truly cycled and there isn't any way for you to know for sure without testing your tank water). That's why we have been trying to get you to understand that you have made a huge mistake and trying to help you any way possible so that those living fish aren't harmed any more. We are not trying to attack you, we care about the fish and trying to help you learn from your mistakes. You have made major mistakes (like all of us have at one point or another). You have the chance to learn from it or not. But your fish are the ones suffering, and wether you care or not, that's on you.


----------



## BettaFire682

*Cleaning*

Something tells me you guys won't be happy till I have pics of a new clean tank.


----------



## rubbie5837

Seriously? We don't care about what your tank looks like. It doesn't change the fact that you have a grossly overstocked tank and you have shown no interest in fixing anything about that. So I'm finished. Do what you want to do.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

BettaFire682 said:


> I could do a complete tank cleaning it has been awhile since I did that. But I would have to do that on a weekend. it's a long process.


It takes five minutes to clean my 5.5 tanks. To clean two 5.5, a 10, a 20 long and an eight takes about 90 minutes.

And what the heck is "cold shock?" ADF don't even need heaters unless the temperatures are under 68 degrees for a week or more. And if the ADF had "cold shock" the residents requiring higher temperatures would be dead. And how deep was the lid? I've never seen any nearly deep enough to cover an ADF....whether able to jump or not. :shake:

And you are wrong, people won't be happy until you start thinking of your fish over yourself. 

I agree, this thread needs to be closed.


----------



## sharkettelaw1

Why on earth would you put fish tank equipment in a dishwasher??? Please just stop. Just STOP.


----------



## VivianKJean

agreed. Do you realize that you cannot use soap on anything that goes into your tank? Soap will kill your fish.


----------



## SplashyBetta

You are obviously not fit to care for living creatures and I wish you would find a new hobby, one that won't cause the suffering of innocent animals. 

I really do not want to see a picture of your tank. You've said enough for me to know that any photo you post is not something I want to look at. I generally try to avoid observing the needless suffering of an animal.


----------

